# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  ( * ɩ *)/  Smiley d'Or 2018 : Le jeu \(* ɩ * )

## Fusoy

Bonjour  tous !

On est en 2018 et il est temps de passer au concours que tout le monde attends : *L'dition 2018 du Smiley d'Or !
*
Cette anne, c'est beuzy et moi-mme qui allons juger vos smileys et nous n'allons pas tre tendre, nous attendons des participations de qualit !

Petit rcapitulatif des rgles : 

Une seule participation par membre ! Membre du forum cela dit, ne me faites pas dire ce que j'ai pas dit ! Je vous vois, vous, avec vos bras, vos jambes et votre tte !Utilisez l votre tte d'ailleurs ! Pour chaque smiley, il faut proposer une signification. Qu'elle soit drle, juste, voir original, on accepte tant tant que a colle avec le smiley dcrit. Drle, juste et original c'est parfait.Pour les phrases bonus, il faut proposer un smiley correspondant. Attention, on veut un smiley et non pas de l'ascii art !Pour chacune de vos rponses vous aurez deux notes sur 5. Les jurs ont le droit de donner des bonus ou malus selon la qualit, bonne ou mauvaise, de la participation.Ne copiez pas les rponses de vos camarades ! Sinon je serai dans l'obligation morale de vous attribuer le smiley bonnet d'ne ! <:-ICe topic ne sert qu'aux participations, les discussions se droulent par ici.

Les smileys !

Ceux que vous attendez tous, ils sont beaux, ils sont propres, ils sont nouveaux et au nombre de 10 cette anne, veuillez accueillir les smileys !  

Ils sont disponibles en texte et en images. Les images sont l pour que tout le monde puissent les voir de la mme manire et puis a claque en grand.

______________

|ȣ|



______________

''-


______________

)Y)


______________

ǃǃ


______________

CK>


______________

ƛ♯9


______________

]+]ʭ[-


______________

Ⱶ˃


______________

=})


______________

.\\..*,


______________

Les phrases bonus !

Cette anne, on a le droit  deux vnements qui ont fait plus ou moins parler d'eux cet t.




> La France, championne de la coupe du monde de football !





> La rencontre de la sonde Parker et du soleil.


Voil

La date limite est fixe au 30/09/2018 compris. Les retardataires seront punis avec 5 points en moins par jour de retard, alors, soyez  l'heure ! 
Les rsultats, eux, arriveront... plus tard ! N'oubliez pas, les discussions, c'est par ici.

Bonne chance !

----------


## shadowmoon

Voici ma participation. Bonne lecture !

1)Les smileys

|ȣ|
Un tudiant passe la porte pour commencer son oral

''-
L'examinateur le scrute du regard

)Y)
Le sujet porte sur l'alcoolisation des molcules

ǃǃ
Le candidat est trs surpris

CK>
Celsius ou Kelvin, quel dilemme !

ƛ♯9
Il doit laborer un compos avec 9 lments

]+]ʭ[-
Les quations chimiques se mlangent dans le tte du candidat

Ⱶ˃
Son inquitude se lit sur son visage

=})
L'examinateur ne peut pas retenir un sourire moqueur

.\\..*,
Finalement le cerveau du candidat lche et il abandonne

2) Les phrases bonus 

La France, championne de la coupe du monde de football !
 [B][W][R] |o  \o/

La rencontre de la sonde Parker et du soleil.
)◦(  ☼

----------


## Sunchaser

Tartalatatata !!!!
Les trompettes sonnent:
_--<~~~
--<~~~
--<~~~
--<~~~_
Le peuple acclame:
_\O/
\O/
\O/
\O/_

Voici venue la participation de Sunchaser !!  ::mrgreen:: 

*1) Les Smileys:*

1. 


> |ȣ|


*=>* La dcoration du dessus d'un pt en croute.

2. 


> ''-


*=>* Un crabe m'indique que le poulpe avec lequel j'avais rendez-vous est pass devant lui puis est parti sur sa droite. Vais-je le retrouver?

3. 


> )Y)


*=>* Les lignes a haute tension stylises en Islande (voir ici).

4. 


> ǃǃ


*=>* A table !! On a faim !!!!

5. 


> CK>


*=>* Symbole signifiant "ceci n'est pas un smiley"...

6. 


> ƛ♯9


*=>* Accident aux abords d'une maison de retraite! Un vieux se sauve en dambulateur, mais comme il ne voit rien, il bute dans une petite barrire, passe par dessus et fait un roul-boul.

7. 


> ]+]ʭ[-


*=>* Un tardigrade applati malencontreusement par un chercheur tourdi.

8. 


> Ⱶ˃


*=>* Vraisemblablement un message cod complexe. 
J'ai trouv  dans des trucs bizzares en relation avec de la phontique (voir le tableau ici). Mais c'est bien obscur. Cela correspondrait au son du "a" dans "cat".
Ⱶ est une moiti de H, une lettre additionnelle utilise en latin  lpoque claudienne selon Wikipedia. Ce qui est bien avec les H, c'est que si on les superpose, on obtient une echelle! Mais la,  quoi bon?
˃ est un U en alphabet Maconnique.
Alors, bon, quelle est la signification de tout cela? Mieux encore, comment prononcer ce truc?

9. 


> =})


*=>* Un Vampyroteuthis Infernalis glisse au loin et cache ses tentacules dans la pnombre. Ou bien la photo a t mal prise et le mec a rat les tentacules.

10. 


> .\\..*,


*=>* C'est une vieille pub pour les rasoirs Gillette  double lame, censs tout bien raser mais en fait qui arrachaient la gueule en mme temps que les poils.


*2) Les phrases bonus:*

1. 


> La France, championne de la coupe du monde de football !


*=>* *\O/*

2. 


> La rencontre de la sonde Parker et du soleil.


*=>* ( )~~*


Tartalatatata !!!!
_--<~~~
--<~~~
--<~~~
--<~~~_
Sunchaser a termin sa participation.
Il vous souhaite bonne lecture.

----------


## Escapetiger

*Les smileys:*

1.



> |ȣ|


Une clepsydre moderne


2.



> ''-


Il ne pleuvra pas aujourd'hui en plaine


3.



> )Y)


C'est marrant de jouer au lance-pierre dans l'eau


4.



> ǃǃ


Etonnant cette nouvelle cuisine franaise avec des baguettes


5.



> CK>


Ren Goscinny:   Oblix pse plus de cent kilos


6.



> ƛ♯9


L'avant-centre vintage Gerd Mller, meilleur buteur de tous les temps de la RFA et du Bayern Mnich (champion du monde galement)  


7.



> ]+]ʭ[-


Toi et moi on a vraiment des atomes crochus


8.



> Ⱶ˃


Ce trolleur est une flche (euphmisme)


9.



> =})


Thorie du dplacement d'un mobile  voile contre le vent


10.



> .\\..*,


Le dernier virus en date sous Windows chiffre les chemins d'accs




*Les phrases bonus:*




> La France, championne de la coupe du monde de football !







> La rencontre de la sonde Parker et du soleil.


(   ) अः

----------


## halaster08

|ȣ|

Une lame de rasoir, plus prcisment l'item lame de rasoir dans the binding of issac
______________

''-

Un vieux jeu de plateforme avec la rsolution d'poque que j'ai mul rcemment sur mon cran gant, on voit mme le joueur tomb des le premier trou

______________

)Y)


Dans un jeu (jeu et non simulation) de tennis, le fameux coup spcial super styl qui envoie une vague d'nergie en mme temps que tu frappe

______________

ǃǃ


Kirby vu de face en train d'aspirer n'importe quel autre lment du jeu
______________

CK>


Les espces de gros vers dans Zelda (sur game boy) dont le cul gonfle quand tu leurs fait manger des bombes
______________

ƛ♯9


La boutique d'un jeu free to play les prix tant affich avec la monnaie unique du jeu 
______________

]+]ʭ[-

L'nigme classique du piratage de circuit lectronique pour ouvrir une porte
______________

Ⱶ˃

Une nigme relou o tu dois jouer sur la symtrie des caractres afin de pouvoir progresser
______________

=})


Ma tte de con en train de galrer  rsoudre la prcdente nigme en fermant un il sur les conseils d'un "ami" 
______________

.\\..*,

Bon il me soule ce jeu de merde, je cherche le rpertoire du jeu pour y modifier mes sauvegardes afin de passer au niveau suivant
______________

Les phrases bonus !
Que a plaise ou non, comme l'anne dernire je mets des couleurs:

La France, championne de la coupe du monde de football !

\0/ *\0/ * \0/
(en vrai je voulais mettre le mec du milieu en blanc et non gris, mais a rend moyen sur fond blanc)

La rencontre de la sonde Parker et du soleil.

-#-

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> |ȣ|


un huit coinc entre des poteaux probablement de foot, car si c'taient des poteaux de rugby le huit n'arriverait pas jusqu'en haut




> ''-


un pictogramme pour indiquer que la voie  suivre c'est  gauche




> )Y)


Prdiction astrologique "Vous avez le vent en poupe - vous pouvez boire sans crainte des degrs absorbs"




> ǃǃ


symbole pour la prise des imprimantes quantiques




> CK>


quation inconnue trouv dans un temple maya en 1983 prs de lima par l'aventurier Arthur Jhones




> ƛ♯9


9me symbole de la porte des toiles




> ]+]ʭ[-


Schma du tube digestif humain      + = input     - = output     au milieu je vous passe les commentaires.





> Ⱶ˃


symbole international pour appeler  l'aide




> =})


Symbole indiquant de lalcool hors norme UE




> .\\..*,


Crash dump windows 10 aprs mise  jour de windows xp


________________________________________________________


Les phrases bonus !

Cette anne, on a le droit  deux vnements qui ont fait plus ou moins parler d'eux cet t.

La France, championne de la coupe du monde de football !

(@ @)

La rencontre de la sonde Parker et du soleil.

8-)

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> |ȣ|


Un unijambiste avec des bquilles, ce type n'a vraiment pas eu de chance.




> ''-


Deux agents secret se couvre dos  dos, celui de gauche  vraiment une plus grosse arme.




> )Y)


Un superbe geste dfensif, sur la ligne de but, le dernier dfenseur renvoie la balle en faisant le poirier.




> ǃǃ


Une grenouille qui tente de manger un trs trs gros moucherons




> CK>


Le nouveau avion supersonique




> ƛ♯9


Un apprenti militaire tous neuf, il semble avoir du mal  passer le premier obstacle du parcours, un filet horizontale, il va en bav parce qu'il a encore une pente glissante derrire.




> ]+]ʭ[-


C'est une batterie de voiture. Modle Audi A4  vue de nez.




> Ⱶ˃


Cette torpille va faire mal !




> =})


Un arc beaucoup trop grand pour l'archet qui le tiens.




> .\\..*,


Ce skieur qui slalome fait littralement voler les flocons de neige

La France, championne de la coupe du monde de football ! 



> **


La rencontre de la sonde Parker et du soleil. 



> <='()  ~~ (8)

----------


## mm_71

|ȣ|
Tentative de compression de l'infini dans une presse des aciries du Creusot au 19me sicle.

''-
Deux contractuels urinent dans le canal de l'ourcq.

)Y)
Yvan part en thse.

ǃǃ
Le retour de fanmanga.

CK>
Si c'est K c'est mieux que rien.

ƛ♯9
Attaque DDOS contre le FAI neuf.fr

]+]ʭ[-
Tentative d'vasion effectue par deux dtenus bipolaires.

Ⱶ˃
Le cri de Godzilla quand il est enrou.

=})
Atomes crochus en priode de rut.

.\\..*,
Lgion romaine en train de se faire culbuter par Astrix.

La France, championne de la coupe du monde de football ! 
*𓂦𓂪𓅢𓅢𓅢*
La rencontre de la sonde Parker et du soleil. 
*𓊝𓂐𓋪*

----------


## Barsy

Bonjour,

Je vais tcher de rester toute en finesse dans ma participation. Si par hasard vous tiez tmoin de la moindre drive dans mes rponses, veuillez adresser vos plaintes aux organisateurs du concours !  ::aie:: 

*Smileys :*




> |ȣ|


Torture qui consiste  t'en couper une avant de les mettre dans un tau.




> ''-


C'est pas bien de regarder par dessus la cloison des douches !




> )Y)


Ouille ! Le furoncle sur le cul, a fait mal !




> ǃǃ


Un trou de la gloire.




> CK>


La capote Calvin Klein, ya pas  dire, a t'habille une b*** !




> ƛ♯9


L'ensemble des appareils ncessaires pour quiper un Donjon.




> ]+]ʭ[-


La tlcommande...




> Ⱶ˃


...et le vibro




> =})


Large choix de coiffures mesdames ! du ticket de mtro  la moustache d'Hercule Poirot.




> .\\..*,


Tout retomba en goutte autour du mat dress.

*Bonus :*




> La France, championne de la coupe du monde de football !


ZZZzzz




> La rencontre de la sonde Parker et du soleil.


c▀-▀ɔ ☼

----------


## Invit

> |ȣ|


Des dglingus dbattent de redingotes.



> ''-


Nous imitons notre intestin.



> )Y)


Un magntiseur agace les lectriciennes.



> ǃǃ


Je parle de votre merveilleux cano.



> CK>


Cet anctre jovial vgte...



> ƛ♯9


Je tombe dans un photomaton.



> ]+]ʭ[-


Toshiro Mifune s'tonne de son camion.



> Ⱶ˃


Nous rfugions-nous bien  l'abri ?



> =})


Le stagiaire s'ennuiera  s'essouffler.



> .\\..*,


Elles se mfient.




> La France, championne de la coupe du monde de football !


. .  .   .    .     .



> La rencontre de la sonde Parker et du soleil.


-=B*.'"

----------


## LittleWhite

> |ȣ|


Un scarab chenu au milieu d'une route.




> ''-


Un mec (ou une femme) accoud a un bar, dsigne une personne de la salle




> )Y)


Arrtez d'envoyer la balle dans l'eau, c'est toujours moi qui vais la chercher !




> ǃǃ


La table est dresse !




> CK>


Glace parfum chocolat




> ƛ♯9


Tente numro 9




> ]+]ʭ[-


Serait-ce un nouveau symbole lectronique pour une pile  hydrogne ?




> Ⱶ˃


Pure, le marteau piqueur, c'est puissant, j'en suis tout chamboul




> =})


Coktail (avec la petite rondelle) servi sur un plateau




> .\\..*,


Route traversant les champs, sous un trs beau soleil


2) Les phrases bonus 

La France, championne de la coupe du monde de football !



> 1998-2018-...


La rencontre de la sonde Parker et du soleil.



>

----------


## Superzest 76

> |ȣ|
> 
> Une lame de rasoir, plus prcisment l'item lame de rasoir dans the binding of issac
> ______________
> 
> ''-
> 
> Un vieux jeu de plateforme avec la rsolution d'poque que j'ai mul rcemment sur mon cran gant, on voit mme le joueur tomb des le premier trou
> 
> ...


J'ai vu issac j'ai upvote ^^

----------

